# R15/R16 0x131E: Issues/Discussion



## Stuart Sweet

Systems in this software version:
R15-100 • R15-300 • R15-500
R16-300 • R16-500

National release began 10/1/10.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=185682

Please post your full model number (e.g. R15-500, R15-300) as this thread will be used for multiple models.

We ask that you keep polite and focused within this thread, and post as much detail as possible.

Being part of the DBSTalk community means working together to help each other document issues and come up with solutions. While everyone gets upset from time to time, this is not the appropriate place for vents or rants.

All off-topic posts will be deleted.


----------



## Sea bass

R15-500...Crazy amount of reboots. Hard Drive maybe?


----------



## ThomasM

Sea bass said:


> R15-500...Crazy amount of reboots. Hard Drive maybe?


If you don't have a lot you want to keep, try reformatting the HD or run some of the other tests available. Restart the R15 and when it says "running receiver diagnostic test" on the blue screen, press the SELECT key on your remote. You should get a menu of diagnostic tests to isolate your problem. (Remember, if you choose to reformat the HD, everything will be lost)

131E software is very stable and is probably not the cause of your reboots.


----------



## Sea bass

Apart from the temperature listed as HOT, all tests were ok. If I reformat an older drive, not running the latest 0x131E, will it automatically load via the data stream, or will I have to force an update? Thanks again.


----------



## jimmie57

I got the new software a couple of days ago. One thing that I notice is that before the update my rewind and fast forward would start off jerky and sometimes hang up. I could change the speed of the action and it would start going again.
This minor problem appears to be totally gone now.


----------



## Sea bass

Twice I have just finished watching a recording, went to delete via pressing info, arrow down to delete, select, the please wait message came up and never went away. I had to reset unit. After the unit is loaded, the show selected for delete is still in the list (will delete by doube dash or red buttons). I have had a few issues lately, but I remember this exact same issue about tw years back.


----------



## dtremain

Sea bass said:


> Apart from the temperature listed as HOT, all tests were ok.


This could certainly be the problem. Hardly a trivial matter.

How do you have it "housed"? Is it getting plenty of circulation, as it needs to, or do you have it in a cabin.

Overheating could cause all kinds of problems.


----------



## Sea bass

It's in a cabinet, there is circulation, temp lowered, was getting to 123 degrees before cooling to 118, now at 105 with an added laptop cooling pad! Been busy working on this unit lately!


----------



## ThomasM

Sea bass said:


> It's in a cabinet, there is circulation, temp lowered, was getting to 123 degrees before cooling to 118, now at 105 with an added laptop cooling pad! Been busy working on this unit lately!


Try restarting the unit. Then listen carefully as it restarts. As part of the restart procedure (or running the diagnostic tests mentioned earlier) the FAN on the back of the unit runs at full speed. This makes quite a "whooshing" sound and you should hear it. The reason this is done is because the software routine that "reads" the thermistor (temp detector) isn't running so to be safe the fan is run at full speed until the software is up and running and can automatically vary the fan's speed.

If you don't hear the "whooshing" sound for 10-15 seconds, your fan could be defective or clogged with dust. This will certainly adversely affect the operation of your DVR and shorten HDD life.


----------



## Sea bass

Sea bass said:


> Twice I have just finished watching a recording, went to delete via pressing info, arrow down to delete, select, the please wait message came up and never went away. I had to reset unit. After the unit is loaded, the show selected for delete is still in the list (will delete by doube dash or red buttons). I have had a few issues lately, but I remember this exact same issue about tw years back.


Definite bug found. While watching a recorded program from the playlist, while the show is still playing after you finished watching it of course, press info, then delete the recording. I found that that 1 out of 3 times the please wait message comes up and never leaves. I have to reboot. Can anyone else confirm this? Thought it may be the HDD, I just replaced mine.


----------



## vlhgsd

R16-500 0x131E. Guide closes after scrolling a few pages. I think a few features are missing. Like fast foward to next placemarker I.e. 15-30-45. As well as rewind +replay. Guide issues are bothering me the most. I can be at 800 roll around to locals and it'll close It can happen randomly or I can replicate it


----------



## Eagleshadow

My R-10 reboots everytime it is started, why?


----------



## srfrdan

hi i was using my r15-300 as a receiver for 2years for my replaytv 5000 . it was free from dtv and i got a controller cable for it . well all was fine untill this update when i realized the screen saver popped up on the r15-300 while the replay recorded. i also got free a r16-300 and that does it too. so i had to deactivate them and use some ten year old boxes that a few channels dont work. any thoughts. they dont do it when they record on their own drives. dan


----------



## jhodges125

Upgraded to an HD-DVR in the living room, so I wanted to move the Standand R16NC-500 DVR (changed settings for single tuner) to the basement to replace my old standard D11 reciever. The signal is fine with the D11, but when I connected the R16NC-500, it won't receive the satellite info (mostly). I went through swapping coax cables, the wall plate and the connector on the coax coming through the wall. End result was no change, but did notice that at times that I could get a signal for a little bit if I just held the coax ends (just the cores touching) together with my hands. Other times, I could have all the connections fully connected and as I was making the last connection to the back of the receiver, the satellite signal would be there for a second, but when I fully screwed the connector on, the signal would be lost.
I then took the R16NC-500 back upstairs to the old location, plug it in and it works fine. Plug the D11 back into the connection in the basement and it works fine as well.
Am I encountering a voltage difference between the two receivers, that is causing a fault? Any other thoughts?

Thanks,
John


----------



## mikellanes

Hey all, 

I have an R15-100 unit and I have had it disconnected for a year, well I came back to DirecTV for a while (waiting for that HD TiVo...LOL) anyway I had it setup for a day or two and checked the version tonight, it said 131E so I figured I was up to date...

Well, curiosity got the better of me and I did a "forced update" and it found:

1/1/20 New Software Found
7D/0003/131E/01/0108

Which it is now installing, is that the same as I had or is there some slight changes? Also, can I upgraded the HD in this unit? From what I have read info is very scarce...

Thanks guys!


----------



## mikellanes

Ok now under software it says: 0x132C

So I guess it is newer, but no one made a thread for this old unit...


----------

